# Old Fashion Top



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Here is another fun and quick project for your lathe and can be completed in a couple of hours. I started out with a 1 1/2" mesquite turning square 9 to 10 inches long. Drill a 1" and a 3/4" hole at one end. Turn, sand and finish to the desired shape. The spinning part can also be turned, sanded and finished between centers. The top spins remarkable well spinning up to 3 and 4 minutes. gb


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

more pictures


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice job on that.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Dang nice job. Have not seen a top with a string in a long time.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

that is awesome.

my dad used to tell stories about his top spinning prowess.......lol


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Too nice for a kid LOL!
That heavy mesquite is keeps it going almost forever. I also have not even seen a top for many years. If it ain't electronic, the kids won't touch it!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks for the comments. I've made some that I used a sharpened concrete nail for the point. They would spin well over five minutes. Kids love them and they are durable. 
Time for y'all to dust off that lathe!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

galvbay said:


> Thanks for the comments. I've made some that I used a sharpened concrete nail for the point. They would spin well over five minutes. Kids love them and they are durable.
> Time for y'all to dust off that lathe!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


grandkids and nephews may be getting these for b days this next year......


----------

